# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم ServerZ3x.com  سنقوم بتوزيع بطايق لبارا الاسبانية على كل المنخرطين بالمجان

## FREE3

الإعلان عن وصول تشكيلة جديدة من بطايق  Libara تستعمل لفك شفرة هواتف سامسونغ الأوروبية بالمجان في 5 دقايق 
يكفي الاتصال بالمرشد الالي لمدة 5 دقايق
و من ثم العملية تمت بنجاح و مبروك  شفرة Sam فتحت بنجاح                                                
 تم فك شفرة الهاتف +Samsung S8 et S8
عن طريق Libara carte 
نزولا عند رغبة الزبناء معرفة الطريقة 
وضعنا الفيديو الاول خاص ب S8+ 
الفيديو الثاني Sam S8 فيه شرح الطريقة مفصلة 
نريد من الجميع المشاركة تعليقاتكم  تهمنا                        
من اراد روءية الفيديو والطريقة  نؤكد 
ان هاته البطاقة السحرية 
تقوم بفك شفرة 99% من الهواتف سامسونج الأوروبية ان يتصل بي على الخاص  
مرحبا بالجميع مؤكد ان كل من تسجل لدى ServerZ3x.com
سيلاحظ الفجوى الكبيرة في الاثمنة مقارنة مع باقي المنافسين 
+212 6 60 49 4040
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

